
Using the Data Plane to Attack the Control Plane (2011) PDF - Cozumel
https://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~hopper/lci-ndss.pdf
======
Cozumel
Full title: Losing Control of the Internet: Using the Data Plane to Attack the
Control Plane [https://cse.umn.edu/news-release/expert-alert-the-
internet-i...](https://cse.umn.edu/news-release/expert-alert-the-internet-is-
vulnerable-to-complete-takedown-u-of-m-computer-scientists-warn/)

